
Ask HN: How to find research on a certain topic - loosetypes
For example, I would like to find research (academic or otherwise) on static analysis and structural editing of computer programs.<p>I have been having trouble finding a direct approach to surface pertinent publications or researchers currently focused on the topic.<p>So far, my best search strategies have been<p>(1) starting at a random university‘s computer science department site, finding groups in adjacent topics like Programming Language (PL) and&#x2F;or Program Verification, and scouring for relevant publications.<p>(2) finding conferences where there’s a chance such topics could come up and looking at historical entries.  For the topics above, I often come back to venues such as the European Lisp Symposium and Strange Loop.<p>I haven’t had much success searching ieee.  And following a paper’s citations generally leads to past works, whereas I’m interested in what’s recent.<p>Is there a better way?  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks!
======
jlukecarlson
If you're specifically interested in recent work then it could be worth
checking out arxiv for preprints of papers in the relevant field.

For instance, here's a section on Programming Languages:
[https://arxiv.org/list/cs.PL/recent](https://arxiv.org/list/cs.PL/recent)

------
yesenadam
No luck with Google Scholar? I'd search that and Library Genesis' scientific
papers search with (various combinations of my) keywords.

[https://libgen.is/](https://libgen.is/)

Then I'd look at the home pages/other papers of the authors of the best
papers, also their co-authors.

